# Maintaining a tyre dressing applicator....



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Quick question guys...


i got the tyre dressing applicator pad that attaches to the autofinesse handipuc and its really good.

But...with products like meguiars gel,very greasy very sticky...they obviosly clog up straight away.

I find it preety impossible to clean, gloves on and try and remove all the grime soaked in but it makes a horrible mess in the sink obviously ...

So...do you guys bother to wash them out or just re use while theyre soaked with previous dressings?

i cant keep buying more applicators after each use. I dont want to buy cheap sponges neither because the handi puc works so well.

so what do you do?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I just use a car washing sponge, cut up to 2" slices and use these for the tyre dressing, keep it as in in a little pot and when knackered, in the bin and cut another 2" section. Don't bother to try to clean it...


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> I just use a car washing sponge, cut up to 2" slices and use these for the tyre dressing, keep it as in in a little pot and when knackered, in the bin and cut another 2" section. Don't bother to try to clean it...


thats fair but the reason i want to keep my current applicator is it works well with the handicup, gets nice even coverage


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> thats fair but the reason i want to keep my current applicator is it works well with the handicup, gets nice even coverage


That's the issue with certain tyre dressings - obviously if it was easy to clean the applicator, then it wouldn't last well on the tyre 

I personally wouldn't bother cleaning it - just use it for that tyre dressing and keep in a plastic pot ready for next use...


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> That's the issue with certain tyre dressings - obviously if it was easy to clean the applicator, then it wouldn't last well on the tyre
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother cleaning it - just use it for that tyre dressing and keep in a plastic pot ready for next use...


do you think the fact its not a clean applicator, could it have an affect on future reapplications with finish/durability?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> do you think the fact its not a clean applicator, could it have an affect on future reapplications with finish/durability?


I can only go off my experience with Megs Endurance tyre dressing and AG tyre Gel (have separate applicators for each) and np, I've not noticed any difference in the performance or finish.

In effect, all you're using is an impregnated applicator - so as long as you're using the same applicator for a single product, can't see any issues


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> I can only go off my experience with Megs Endurance tyre dressing and AG tyre Gel (have separate applicators for each) and np, I've not noticed any difference in the performance or finish.
> 
> In effect, all you're using is an impregnated applicator - so as long as you're using the same applicator for a single product, can't see any issues


top man  thanks .i wont bother cleaning it then


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> top man  thanks .i wont bother cleaning it then


No problem bud 

I use an old plastic box to keep mine in, so keeps it clean from picking anything up - did try popping in a plastic zip bag initially, but no good, very messy - no issues with popping it in box :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

mr.t said:


> Quick question guys...
> 
> i got the tyre dressing applicator pad that attaches to the autofinesse handipuc and its really good.
> 
> ...


I have a few but so far the handi puck with the tyre applicator is the best. I don't clean mine. I leave it upside down in the dedicated pocket!

Rob


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Rob D 88 said:


> I have a few but so far the handi puck with the tyre applicator is the best. I don't clean mine. I leave it upside down in the dedicated pocket!
> 
> Rob


I sometimes use a Kiwi Express instant Shoe shine sponge, once the kids have 'cleaned' their shoes and then left top off so it's dried out..


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Meguiars is a solvent based formula so wont wash out very well, if I were you I would chose a water based dressing like PERL its much kinder to the rubber it come concentrated and can be used on multiple items not just the tires.

Other water based dressings are T1 

The solvent in the megs gel aint kind to tires or rubber and cause damage if using it for prolonged periods of time


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Grout sponge cut up, last ages. Likewise to there kept in plastic zip lock bag when not in use


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've had my puc for five years (it's starting to tear in a couple of places) and I don't wash it at all. It sits in the end pocket of mu Dodo Juice carryall and I simply add another few pea size amounts for each tyre and work it in. I do always wear nitrile gloves though when I handle it.


----------

